# Head Rush



## X-Calibre786 (27/5/19)

So this is my first Ramadhaan as a vaper and I noticed something. As a smoker, having the first cigarette after fasting all day would give me such a "head rush". I'd get light headed and have to sit for a few moments just to recover. 

I realised this weekend that I haven't yet had that head rush when vaping after the fast. Any other Muslim vapers experience the same?

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 2 | Informative 2


----------



## Silver (27/5/19)

Hi @X-Calibre786 

Sometimes when I haven’t vaped for a few hours and then have a few toots on a strong liquid (normal Nic) I do get a very slight head rush. But it’s not often and not intense like it was with the cigarettes. As I understand it, the cigarettes spike the nicotine level in the blood far quicker than with vaping.

Also, if I have a long exercise session, my first vape afterward can also produce a slight head rush.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Grand Guru (27/5/19)

I definitely can relate @X-Calibre786 . At the same time I can hardly imagine getting any head rush as I’m only vaping at 2 to 3mg Nic now. The other advantage is that I no longer spend my day withdrawing from it

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Saintjie (28/5/19)

Slms/Morning to everyone @X-Calibre786, try using nic salts ( with a mtl device or rta ).. i got myself a vapor storm baby 80wats 1 batt mod paired with the ammit mtl rta, so after i break my fast. The nic salts ( 25mg ) gives me a nice head rush lol with closed airflow around 15wats.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mr. B (28/5/19)

X-Calibre786 said:


> So this is my first Ramadhaan as a vaper and I noticed something. As a smoker, having the first cigarette after fasting all day would give me such a "head rush". I'd get light headed and have to sit for a few moments just to recover.
> 
> I realised this weekend that I haven't yet had that head rush when vaping after the fast. Any other Muslim vapers experience the same?


I vape 2mg/ml juice and I get a head rush every night I vape after breaking my fast... after that no more head rush but that first time does give me a buzz

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## X-Calibre786 (28/5/19)

I vape 2mg juices in the Zeus X at around 55w to 60w and no head rush. Not that I'm complaining. I know some enjoy that feeling. I don't.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Reddy_D (28/5/19)

I tend to get a head rush when I chain vape on some of my 3mg juices. 

It's a feeling I really don't like but if I relax for a couple of seconds, I'm back to normal. 

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## herb1 (3/6/19)

I get that head rush and can feel that nic in the bloodstream, especially when hitting the salt nic after boeka time
3 decent hits and the veins feel marshmallowy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## solantis (19/6/19)

If I haven't vaped for a few hours and then take a few puffs I always get a head rush on 3mg nic. I wonder if this is normal or a bad thing? I actually look forward to it thought

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked (19/6/19)

solantis said:


> If I haven't vaped for a few hours and then take a few puffs I always get a head rush on 3mg nic. I wonder if this is normal or a bad thing? I actually look forward to it thought



@solantis It's not a bad thing - it's just the nic giving you a turbo charge. Nothing abnormal about it, though I would think it's a little unusual with 3mg nic, which is a rather low strength. My question is: How on earth do you manage to go for a few hours without vaping? I can hardly get through a few minutes!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## solantis (19/6/19)

I know.. everyone I ask even teenagers that haven't vaped for a few days don't feel the head rush but somehow I do. What exactly causes it? Any experts in the house?


----------



## Silver (19/6/19)

solantis said:


> I know.. everyone I ask even teenagers that haven't vaped for a few days don't feel the head rush but somehow I do. What exactly causes it? Any experts in the house?



Have a look at this link @solantis - it explains the nicotine head rush type of sensation:
https://vapingdaily.com/blog/nicotine-buzz-smokers-high-effects-body/

From that article, here is the part that explains it:

Here is the process that produces the nicotine buzz:

You take nicotine, either through smoking a cigarette, chewing tobacco or by inhaling nicotine vapor from the vape juice or e-liquid inside an e-cigarette.
The nicotine takes only a few seconds to get to your brain.
When it gets there, the nicotine attaches itself to things called acetylcholine receptors. These receptors control levels of dopamine in your body.
Dopamine is released into your body, that is the beginning of the nicotine buzz.
Serotonin is another pleasure causing chemical that gets released into your body by nicotine.
I think everyone is different, so some people get more of a headrush and some less. And others get less and less of a headrush the more they vape or smoke.

I know with me for the first year or two that I smoked, the headrush was very strong, especially if I hadnt smoked for a few hours. But it got less over time. With vaping I hardly get much of a headrush. And I mostly vape 12-18mg

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Hooked (20/6/19)

solantis said:


> I know.. everyone I ask even teenagers that haven't vaped for a few days don't feel the head rush but somehow I do. What exactly causes it? Any experts in the house?



Maybe you're just very sensitive to nic. Try taking short puffs with more time between puffs until your body has acclimatised.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

